# How do I break the fat loss platuea?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Tom, I know you often say that to get to the point to be able to see your abs, you need to get to single-digit body fat. What if I hit a plateau at about 12% body fat? What do I need to do to break the plateau and get my fat% down to single [...]

*Read More...*


----------

